# A little more ironwood...



## TRfromMT (Dec 1, 2018)

Ok, a lot more. This beast is 14" and the largest handle I have ever done. Steel is from a guy named Morgan Koens. I like the way the butt turned out with the hollow ground treatment.

Critiques and questions welcome.

TR

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 1, 2018)

Very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 1, 2018)

Question: Want to sell it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 1, 2018)

Seriously badass! Would love seeing complimentary grips on a blued 44 mag

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 1, 2018)

Ppl


Bigg081 said:


> Question: Want to sell it?



Maybe. Sent you a message.



TimR said:


> Seriously badass! Would love seeing complimentary grips on a blued 44 mag



Right! A friend of mine nicknamed this the Leg Iron, so that fits.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 1, 2018)

Nice job Tony!!! Who doesn't love Ironwood and Damascus.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2018)

Jim Bowie would have liked this knife! Super nice! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 2, 2018)

Very nicely done. The handles look great. That is superbly done in my book. What did you use to finish the handle?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 2, 2018)

Chris S. said:


> Very nicely done. The handles look great. That is superbly done in my book. What did you use to finish the handle?



Sand to 800 grit, then Tru Oil. I use about 6 coats with wet sanding at 800 grit to fill a few pits and checks. I am not a fan of high gloss, so when the finish is glossy and uniform, I buff it back with 0000 steel wool to a dull satin. Then I apply a couple coats of wax to bring it back up to a nice satin. The wax is way easier to maintain in the long run.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 2, 2018)

OMG!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 3, 2018)

Super beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 9, 2018)

It's incredible. I have had that shape in my mind for a while. Any pointers for shaping?


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Dec 9, 2018)

Great job as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 9, 2018)

SubVet10 said:


> It's incredible. I have had that shape in my mind for a while. Any pointers for shaping?



@SubVet10 - see the above photo. You have to have a plan....

-Find a knife handle you really like. Measure the thickness at several locations.
-Trace the handle profile you want, then transfer thickness measurements. Sculpt until you have those thicknesses throughout. Then, lastly, contour the shoulders.
-dial calipers are my most-used tool when making handles.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 9, 2018)

On this particular handle I used a slice of the original micarta scales as the liner. Made for a perfect fit without grinding down to the finished steel.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 9, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful Tony! Love the blade shape. The work on the handle is spot on too. Just fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow. Love the blade and handle shape. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 30, 2019)

Tony that is really exquisite and beautiful as far as the shape- really do like the way tone of the ironwood compliments the blade finish (the grain make up and flow as well). Dibs if you ever decide part with it in the near future !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

